# Cải thiện hiệu suất của hệ thống NLMT



## lalamini (3/6/21)

Cải thiện hiệu suất của hệ thống NLMT Đưa khái niệm “lá nhân tạo” - một thiết bị nhỏ, khi được đặt trong thùng nước và tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời, sẽ sinh ra các bọt khí hydro và oxy - đến gần với thực tế, nhóm nghiên cứu thuộc Viện Công nghệ Masachusetts đã công bố một phân tích chi tiết về tất cả các yếu tố có thể hạn chế hiệu suất của hệ thống này. Phân tích mới phác thảo lộ trình cho chương trình nghiên cứu để cải thiện hiệu suất của hệ thống năng lượng mặt trời và nhanh chóng dẫn đến việc sản xuất một mẫu thiết bị thực tế, may bien tan gia re rẻ tiền và có khả năng thương mại. Hệ thống lá nhân tạo sử dụng ánh nắng mặt trời để sản xuất năng lượng tích trữ như hydro thay cho điện được sử dụng trực tiếp bán biến tần giá rẻ. Sau đó, nhiên liệu này được sử dụng theo nhu cầu để sản xuất điện thông qua pin nhiên liệu hoặc thiết bị khác. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui trình này giải phóng năng lượng mặt trời để sử dụng khi không có ánh nắng mặt trời và mở ra nhiều ứng dụng tiềm năng mới. Thiết bị kết hợp 2 công nghệ: pin mặt trời silicon thông thường chuyển đổi ánh nắng mặt trời thành điện và các chất xúc tác hóa học dùng cho mỗi mặt của pin. Kết hợp lại tạo thành một thiết bị điện hóa, sử dụng dòng điện để tách các nguyên tử hydro và oxy từ các phân tử nước bao quanh chúng. Tonio Buonassisi, PGS về kỹ thuật cơ khí cho biết: Lá nhân tạo ra đời năm 2011 có hiệu suất thấp, chuyển đổi gần 4,7% ánh nắng mặt trời thành nhiên liệu. Nhưng, phân tích mới của nhóm nghiên cứu chỉ rõ hiệu suất chuyển đổi có thể đạt mức 16% hoặc hơn thế nhờ sử dụng các chất bán dẫn có năng lượng vùng cấm (bandgap) duy nhất như silicon tinh thể. Vấn đề cốt lõi để giữ hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng mặt trời thành nhiên liệu ở mức cao là kết hợp các pin mặt trời phù hợp với chất xúc tác, một hoạt động được định hướng rõ bởi lộ trình. Phương pháp mà nhóm nghiên cứu đưa ra, cho phép mỗi thành phần của lá nhân tạo được thử nghiệm riêng rẽ, sau đó kết hợp lại. Điện áp do pin mặt trời silicon thông thường tạo ra là khoảng 0,7 V, không đủ để cấp năng lượng cho phản ứng tách nước, cần đến hơn 1,2 V. Giải pháp được đưa ra là ghép các pin mặt trời thành chuỗi. Mặc dù điều này dẫn đến một số tổn thất tại giao diện giữa các pin, nhưng đây là hướng triển vọng cho nghiên cứu. Một nguồn không hiệu quả nữa là nước - con đường các điện tử cần phải di chuyển để bổ sung mạch điện, cản trở các điện tử. Một biện pháp khác để tăng hiệu suất là giảm lực cản đó, có thể bằng cách giảm quãng đường di chuyển qua chất lỏng. Trong các mô phỏng, các nhà nghiên cứu xác định các giới hạn về hiệu suất với hệ thống. Đối với hệ thống dựa vào pin mặt trời silicon thông thường có giới hạn khoảng 16%; đối với pin gallium arsenide, một chất thay thế, giới hạn tăng lên 18%. Các mô hình xác định những giới hạn về lý thuyết của một hệ thống nhất định thường đưa các nhà nghiên cứu biến tần giá rẻ đến việc phát triển các hệ thống mới tiến gần các giới hạn đó.


----------

